# What is this? Dying and I can't help



## ShuBUN (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a shubunkin (Princess Sparkle Bottoms) that is very ill. She was in a 125 gallon pond with three other shubunkins. A few weeks ago she started hiding and looked gravid, we figured maybe she was going to lay eggs. After like a week of hiding and not being seen eating she finally came out with a red mark on her nose, figured maybe she scraped it. She disappeared a few more days and reemerged again. I saw her from the side and she looked bruised really badly. My boyfriend and I removed her from the pond and checked the water. While the pH is slightly high, everything else was super low including ammonia. After looking on the internet the best we could assume was she is sick with some kind of bacteria. We went to PetSmart that night and picked up API Erythromycin. She went through a full four day course. Then yesterday we changed her water (when we took pictures) and started her on a second course or treatments. Today I saw a small blood spot in her container and realized she had blood coming from her gill. I do realize at this point the odds of her making in aren't on her side, but if anyone knows what this is an answer would be appreciated.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4498997622/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4498997036/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4498997622/


----------



## ShuBUN (Apr 7, 2010)

Bloody gill
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4499091512/


----------

